

Designing a Mobile Experience – Text VS Icons - psipher
https://www.magnet.com/text-vs-icons/

======
psipher
One of our resident designers/UX gurus at Magnet just penned a very
interesting blog post, first in a series on design considerations for mobile
apps.

